# Dog, llama, donkey, ??



## erikrarn (Sep 29, 2012)

I know I need to get a livestock guardian sooner than later so I might as well start looking at my options. I would obviously feel safest with a dog but I have heard that LGD's bark all day/all night? Not my cup of tea if you know what I mean. I haven't heard anything bad about the llamas except they're not as protective, understandably. Haven't really researched donkeys but I know they can be more aggressive if not trained right or something. Any help/advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What are your predator problems?


----------



## erikrarn (Sep 29, 2012)

I haven't really had problems but I know the coyotes get a little too close sometimes and we have a couple of bears every now and then but they don't bother the goats, but just scare the crap out of them lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can try a llama. If you need them more for scaring something away from the fence due to their size. Just make sure it would be an actual guard llama.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Bears don't like the smell of goats, They never go after them in camp.


----------



## erikrarn (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm leaning towards llama(s) because they don't bark. Does anyone know of a hairs llama breeder in Nor-Cal?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

There is no such thing as a hair llama. There is light, medium and heavy wool. All llamas need to be shorn on an annual basis.


----------



## erikrarn (Sep 29, 2012)

That was auto correct. That was supposed to be "guard llama". Whoever decided to call smart phones smart......


----------

